#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Exclusief toch betaalbare bruidsjurken!!!!!

## Aroos

Hallo toekomstige bruidjes,

Ik verkoop exclusieve bruidsjurken voor zeer betaalbare prijzen. De prijzen liggen tussen 799 en 1200 euro. 

Tijdelijk bij aankoop van een bruidsjurk een bijpassende sluier gratis. Kijk vandaag nog op de website en zoek jou droomtrouwjurk met een bijpassende sluier uit. 

Bel voor meer info met 06-36213657 
www.aroosbruidsmode.nl

Om een idee te geven:

----------

